# kernel modules

## Gentour

hi all, I was trying to install gentoo on my friend's pc and I faced a problem while compiling the kernel. everything went ok till "make modules_install" which gave me this error:

"depmod: unrersolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/fs/binfmt-elf.o

depmod: task_nice

make: ***[_modinst_post] Error1"

I was trying to install from the big iso (1.2 version) image and I used the stage3 file. I emerge rsync during the install to get the latest gentoo-sources (release 7).

I'm not sure if the module is binfmt-elf.o or binfmt_elf.o

so I continued but the system didn't boot for sure and was continually looking for this module.

can anybody explain this for me? whats the reason?

thanx in advance

----------

## Naan Yaar

You may want to configure "Kernel support for ELF binaries" to "Y" rather than as a module.  This will prevent ELF support being compiled in as a module and potential problems.  This setting is in the "General setup" section for kernel setup.

----------

## Gentour

thanx, I recognized that after a while and everything is ok now

----------

